
Think Dave Ramsey Gives Great Advice? Think Again - Mr_RobRoy
https://houseoflawandorder.com/think-dave-ramsey-gives-great-advice-think-again/
======
russh
The author is being disingenuous for the sake of a blog post or does not
understand the material.

For example:

"Personally, I think the $1,000 emergency fund is just too low. I understand
why Dave advocates $1,000–it’s a small sum that most people can save in a
short amount of time and is, in many cases, more money than they’ve had in
savings ever. But, taken in the context of the next step, which is to pay off
all debt using the snowball method, that $1,000 is probably not going to cut
it, especially depending on how much debt you have and how long it’s going to
take to pay that off."

The emergency fund is NOT for paying off debt it is for unexpected expenses.

~~~
blakesterz
And HER conclusion... "Would I recommend someone read Dave Ramsey’s book?
Absolutely. Will I be willing to read more of Dave Ramsey’s books? Sure. But,
I’ll be taking his advice with a grain or two of salt."

Edited: "Her conclusion", I had it as "him" originally.

~~~
DFHippie
> And his conclusion...

I could be wrong, but I think the author is a woman.

~~~
blakesterz
D'oh! Thanks for catching that.

------
woldemariam
The biggest issue with Dave Ramsey is his investing advice. He recommends
investing in mutual funds that are actively managed and to judge a fund based
on past performance [0].

I don't agree with Dave Ramsey's investing advice but I 100% agree with his
getting out of debt advice. In 2014, I landing a job paying $80,000 a year. At
the time I had $30,000 in student loans. I followed Dave Ramsey's advice; I
threw nearly all my income at my debt, anywhere from $3000-$3500 a month. It
took my a year to finish paying it off. Half way through the process, I had to
take a break for two months to replace my car (I got a used Prius for $7000).
Through it all what kept me going was listening to his radio program.

Debt it dumb, cash is king.

[0] [https://www.daveramsey.com/blog/how-to-choose-the-right-
mutu...](https://www.daveramsey.com/blog/how-to-choose-the-right-mutual-funds)

------
MrLeap
I've listened to some Dave Ramsey and had minor differences of opinion with
some of his suggestions, so I was interested in reading this.

Melissa's grievance #2 - She doesn't like that Dave Ramsey reprioritizes
charity until you're well out of financial disarray. Melissa thinks you should
keep tithing, because blessings can be bought.

Reading what I wrote to myself there sounds like an ungenerous way to describe
it, but I can't bring myself to sugar coat it.

What a rough and tumble read that was all together. I'm laughing at myself for
how appalled I am that people would just go on the internet and publish bad
advice. Some of it isn't even wrong, it's just ham fisted with mittens on.

~~~
Mr_RobRoy
Besides your skepticism of the concept of tithing, karma, or the reciprocal
nature of giving, what in particular is the published "bad advice" in the
article that you take issue with? Your comment suggests that it's not really
her advice that offends (appalls) you, but rather her writing style. Is that
fair to say?

------
RickJWagner
I agree with the author. Dave Ramsey is a great resource, he gives out great
advice that's easy to understand and follow. But it's not _the very best_
advice that will always fit for everyone.

I'd throw in a little bit of Jack Bogle, a little bit of Warren Buffet, and a
passle of friends on Bogleheads.org. That mix should fit a lot of different
situations.

------
mc_mike
I think this author grossly misunderstands Dave Ramsey's target audience and
what his goal is.

~~~
mr_turtle2
Yeah. Ramsey's target audience is probably working class people who really do
not understand basic finances and misuse their credit. People who carry a
balance and have no way out. For these people, debt feels like an
insurmountable obstacle.

Having an emergency fund is more important than not having one. There are more
legit criticisms like Ramsey selling his own mutual funds to readers.

------
ludicast
lol at someone with a lawyer husband who still needs 2 consecutive car loans
but writes an expose of Dave Ramsey.

Yeah that's an ad hominem but still come on...

~~~
loco5niner
She is a lawyer too, apparently.

From the article: "With both of us being attorneys..."

